# Dịch vụ vận tải bắc Nam chở hàng bằng xe tải đường bộ giá tốt nhất



## vanchuyenachau1 (9 Tháng chín 2021)

*Vận tải Bắc Nam* ở đâu uy tín chất lượng giá rẻ trong mùa dịch này. Quý khách đang lo lắng vì tình hình dịch bệnh này có đơn vị vận tải nào còn hoạt động không, có đảm bảo an toàn dịch bệnh không. Đây đều là câu hỏi chung của tất cả khách hàng, nhưng đừng lo nữa, đã có Ánh Linh đây rồi.

Chuyên tuyến *Vận tải hàng hóa Bắc Nam* Tp.HCM đi Hà Nội bằng xe chuyên dụng các loại 8T, 15T, 30T chở hàng lẻ hàng ghép và hàng nguyên xe theo yêu cầu. Và chở hàng theo dự án, nguyên lô đi các tỉnh đường dài.

Các hình thức *vận chuyển hàng hóa Bắc Nam* tại Ánh Linh

Chúng tôi có tất cả 4 loại hình thức vận chuyển hàng hóa cho khách hàng lựa chọn đáp ứng nhu cầu của khách hàng. Tùy vào số lượng hàng hóa cần gửi và địa điểm khách hàng có thể chọn hình thức vận chuyển sao cho thuận lợi nhất.

Vận chuyển hàng từ kho đến kho: Nếu khách hàng có phương tiện chở hàng đến hàng và vận hàng tại kho có thể chọn hình thức này. Giao nhận hàng hóa tại kho giúp khách hàng tiết kiệm kinh phí trung chuyển
Giao nhận hàng tận nơi hai đầu: Trường hợp khách hàng ở xa hoặc không có phương tiện chở hàng đến kho, số lượng hàng nhiều có thể lựa chọn hình thức vận chuyển này. Chúng tôi có xe tải nhỏ giao nhận tận nơi theo yêu cầu
Nhận hàng tại kho giao hàng tận nơi: Trường hợp này bạn có xe giao hàng đến kho nhưng phía đầu nhận cần giao tận nơi chúng tôi sẽ đáp ứng theo yêu cầu.
Nhận hàng tận nơi giao hàng tại kho: Tại đầu nhận bạn muốn nhận hàng tại kho khi hàng về tới nơi nhân viên sẽ gọi khách ra nhận hàng.
Tìm hiểu thêm: 
*DỊCH VỤ VẬN TẢI BẮC NAM GIÁ TỐT*


----------

